# Food Safety News - 01/30/2021 ...  PerkinElmer announces ‘Solus ONE’ E. coli O157 detection assay for beef, beef trim



## daveomak.fs (Jan 30, 2021)

Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 

















 



*PerkinElmer announces ‘Solus ONE’ E. coli O157 detection assay for beef, beef trim*
By News Desk on Jan 30, 2021 12:10 am Waltham, MA-based PerkinElmer Inc. has a new tool for food processors who are on the lookout for E. coli O157. The kit is designed for rapid results and to ensure those results are released as soon as possible to support food safety efforts related to beef and its short shelf life. “The way Solus Pathogen System... Continue Reading

*IAFP opens registration for European symposium*
By News Desk on Jan 30, 2021 12:03 am Registration has opened for IAFP’s European Symposium on Food Safety, which is scheduled in April. The International Association of Food Protection (IAFP) symposium is set for a virtual meeting on April 27 and 28. It is aimed at professionals from across Europe working in industry, government, and academia. The call for symposium and roundtable submissions and abstracts... Continue Reading


----------

